# Variablen Array erstellen?



## darko90 (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

kurz zur Aufgabe: wir sollen ein Programm schreiben, welche Eingaben(nur Zahlen) als Arrays an Methoden weitergibt, die dann diverse Analysen ausführen (z.B das Minimum bestimmen, das Maximum bestimmen, Mittelwert usw.) soll. Die Methoden sind nicht das Problem an der Aufgabe.
Mein Problem liegt darin, die Eingabe an den Array anzupassen. Wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel die Zahlen 2 4 2 8 eingebe, soll der Array auch nur die Größe 4 haben und dann soll dieser an die weiteren Methoden weitergegeben werden. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ist das überhaupt möglich, die Arraygröße, der Eingabe anzupassen? Wir dürfen nur den Stoff aus der Vorlesung verwenden und da habe ich nichts dergleichen gefunden.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand einen Denkanstoß geben.


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mai 2015)

in der Praxis nimmt man Listen, die vergrößern sich automatisch.
Man könnte selber, wenn das Array zu klein wird, ein neues doppelt so großes machen und die alten Werte ins neue übernehmen...
Alternativ: Man fragt den Benutzer einfach, wie viele Zahlen er eingeben will..


----------



## strußi (18. Mai 2015)

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, gibst du die Zahlen per hand ein, bevor dein Programm irgendwas macht. Warum list du deine Eingabe nicht ein, zählst wieviele zahlen/einträge du hast, und legst dadurch die länge deines Arrays fest.
bsp.:
1. String eingabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog( null, "Titel", "standardtext").trim();
2. int anzahlZahlen =eingabe.length();
3. double[] zahlen =new double[ anzahlZahlen];

4. dann den String zerlegen und parsen und in die einzelnen zellen schreiben (schleife)

falls du keine JOptionPane hast, mithilfe der Scannerklasse deine Konsoleneingabe einlesen

damit sollte dein Problem gelöst sein


----------

